# Update from the point Opening day



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

For those folks stuck at the desk or just chilling at home......


1 keeper caught at SPSP at 33 inches. Not at the point but about forty yards off the beach on a 5 foot pole. 2 rock over twenty inches. The wind is thinning out the participants...."The hawk is kicking Azz and taking names".


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*No thanks!*

100 meat fishing rookies = FLUSTER CLUCK! Got a report from the Peake. The same over there, 5 foot bass rods and hords of rookies.  

The tall tails will be abundant today! Few will admit the skunk. Rule number one = no pic - no fish. Good day to be at home.  Then again what the hell do I know. I've only been doing this 40 years. ....Tightlines


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Was wondering how things were going at the Spring "Mud-fest".  

Thanks for the update.

Rick
.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*newest update*

NADA.....

NADA dang thing as far as the elusive Striped Bass. The wind has died down and the perch are out in force.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

How big are the perch that are typically caught?


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Huntsman says*

Big L just pulled in a keeper.


----------



## FlounderFinder (Apr 7, 2003)

*No luck*

I was there from about 8:30 am till noon and didn't get anything other than a 4 inch perch. I didn't see anything else while I was there either...but I wasn't keeping that close of attention.

Hopefully the action heated up when I left. Man was it windy.


----------



## mitchman (May 30, 2003)

I'm thinking about takin a boat out to escape the crowds, do u guys know if they were renting them?


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

*Fun day*

I wish I coud have met some of you guys. We were the guys on the end my son-8, nephew-16 and myself-Jae. We need to get some faces on this site so we can at least look each other up. It was a fun day for use even though we didnt land and keepers. The kids had fun catching perch though. Those 2 beach umbrellas came in handy to take care of the wind. My first opening day experience was somewhat eventful. Had a great time. Left around 8pm. Got there around 8am. I will get a cow this season.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I had a similar experience yesterday with the perch. They cleaned off every hook I put out. Stinkin' little bait stealers.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Looks like SPSP & the upper bay*

are all but done for the Stripers.  Time to get in the truck and hit the road for bigger and better places. .....Tightlines


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

Hat,

Do you really think the stripers are gone despite the colder temps that we've been getting?

If the stripers slow and limited days for the shad run, it's the ocean now, eh? Only thing is, from here until June or so the only thing to catch is skates and dogfish mostly, right?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hello Pauky,*

From the pier and boat reports I've had today it seems the Stripers are moving south. I'm sure there are a few left in the upper bay. But the days of 5 & 6 nice fish on the deck at the same time are gone.

With all the cold rain and runoff we've had this year, it's really hurt. Like last year the Croakers will be few north and no Trout at all.  With some luck the Blues and Spot will still head north.

In May there are Black Drum, Kings and Stripers on the coast. You just have to target the fish your after. I personally welcome it as a getaway from the crowds. .....Tightlines


----------



## Leopard1138 (Jul 1, 2004)

*We need to get some faces on this site so we can at least look each other up.*


http://www.barra-brava.com/gallery/imgenlarge.asp?id=3028
that sux no keepers landed, well theres a link to me at a DC United game, wasnt out today but if ya see me up at SPSP i frequent alot, mostly later in the year for bluez  feel free to stop by say Hi


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Was fun though*

Although the weather sucked a little and there was no real rock around, except the one that was landed on a 6' Boat pole 

Was nice to meet sandcrab, mastercaster, jamaicafisherman, and a few others.

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

Hat80 said:


> In May there are Black Drum, Kings and Stripers on the coast. You just have to target the fish your after. I personally welcome it as a getaway from the crowds. .....Tightlines


Any of those fish are decent for me to target in May. Good point about the crowds! I'm becoming less tolerent of crowds. Probably why I'm looking more into driving on the surf than hitting the piers.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Good Idea Lep.*

I like the idea of members pics.

Ihave a few on the gallery of me and some fishes, but

if you need to see "me" here is a pic 

Jeff

Me


----------



## Leopard1138 (Jul 1, 2004)

Ouuuchh!  Thats quiet a chum schlick..


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*How I did yesterday*

I went fishing somwhere down in Calvert county to get away from all the meat fishing fools.But I caught only 1 8"Striper and I saw a 4" White Perch being caught.On a good note C&Ejs has Bloodwormd for $7.50 a dozen;they're not the biggest but they're better looking than Stranglers worms on a good day.It was just good to get out Ive been at work almost 24-7now,however I will still find time for fishing.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

*Speaking of pix....*

.....Baltimore Sun pictured a 33" Striper taken from shore at SPSP on Saturday. Guy was using short pole. Mustuv been taken close in.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

The morning started off windy on Saturday but by noon, it wasn't a bad day to be out. I was out there with my two brothers and did see that one 33" fish caught. We managed 2 white perch and lost at least a dozen rigs about 100yds to the left of the point. Next time we'll know not to fish that location of the beach.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*short pole alright*

Big rad had small rod 

But it did the trick. 

Was tossing it pretty good, not sure how far exactly. Big Rad, was that your fish in the pic?


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*helllllll no*

Big Rad was putting in his time for Uncle Sugar. I was strapped to a desk on Saturday. I was in touch with an on the scene reporter who gave me the report that I posted.

As far as the small rod is concerned....That aint what she said last night

ROTFLMAO

Yeah...Big Rad's got jokes!!

On a serious note I'll get out this week on a weekday......


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*good times were had by all*

call it what you will but we had a good day on Sat. More people just meant more BS fish stories to go around. Sure a couple people got tangled but I didn't see one person get pi55ed about it.

It was a trip seeing that guy pull in that 33"er on that little pole. Guess that's what we get for laughing when we saw the set up right next to us.

Was good to see friends and make some new ones - good luck ya'll and don't give up hope just yet.

nick

---just read that Baltimore sun article, and after clicking on the picture....I think I recognize that silhouette in the background...


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I'd say that*

was Big L

LOL


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*I saw that guy with a camera*

I figured he was taking pictures for a magazine or something. 

Nice fish, for whomever caught it.

Jeff


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Fy..jef*

yeah, FJ, that was the little guy next to the infuriated Otter..  Man what a crack up that he was the only one to even get a nudge for a big stripper. In somewhat agreement to what hat stated earlier, I wonder if the big ones are headed out. My opinion is that the cow strippers headed up to spawn and waited a temperature change. Once that hit a few weeks ago, they may have dropped their eggs and headed on back down the mainstream. I'm still not counting the chickens b4 they hatch, but just a thought. I'll definitley give them another shot this week or the weekend. We'll see. 

Nice meet'n you Otter and the rest of the fellas. It was a blast. I went out to my favorite spot down south and landed a cooler full of croaker. 

And by the way Hat, as much crap as people post you should know the legits when you read them. I gave Big Rad the first report on that fish being landed but as you say no pic = no fish. :--|


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm a little confused, I thought the winter that won't let go was supposed to delay the spawn, I mean that was the vast majority of opinions on here 3 weeks ago, and now they're gone?????? I haven't even gotten down there yet and was planning on a trip Wednesday, but this thread has been a huge party pooper.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*May still be time*

Hey Gotcha,

From what I have heard the DNR sets the season opener for the day they expect the spawn to be over. That way the cows will have come up, done their business and be on their way out.

Unforutnately with the cowingow dam being open all of the debris and mud from the Susky river is flowing down river. The water at the point is not very clear. So yeah there are still some fish, but I think that they may be in deeper waters or high tailing it out of here.

But a few (at least 2 a day) have been caught, so all hope is not lost.

Like Big Rad said, just because there were 200 lines in the water, 3/4 probably had the wrong bait and hooks, in too close etc, and the other half just had bad luck.

Good luck if you make the trip down.

If you head south, at least you may hook up with some croaker, unless you enjoy perch. 

Jeff


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Worth mentioning*

Also for those of you who did not see it on Sunday a nice tree was on the shore on the point on Sunday morning. I am not sure if it washed up, was drug up or lost a battle to power pro  or a combination of all 3.

Either way, one of the snag monsters was beached   YEAHHHHHHH

1 down dozens to go

Jeff


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I heard that the monster ate well*

From the reports of all the rigs that were lost, me thinks I'm gonna hit the mother lode of terminal tackle one day! The tree was washed down from up the bay. The "real" snag monster has finished wood siding!!

LOL


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Did the tree wash up left of the point? If it is, there's at least $20 worth of rigs from our Saturday trip.


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

*Is it over?*

If the rockfishing is over, I'm playing golf. Tell me when the rockfishing gets good.


Anybody can fish. It's the catching that's difficult.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Theres more than Rock to catch;wait in a few weeks it will bust wide open.*

Yup;the striper action is statring to fade but there will be Croakers to fill in the void in the Chessie.The first of the Bluefish were caught along the seacoast;I belive it!Within a few weeks Flounder and Sea Trout will join the Blues along the coast.Its going to bust open soon.


----------

